
Rails 5.1 Released: Loving JavaScript, System Tests, Encrypted Secrets, and More - rbanffy
http://weblog.rubyonrails.org/2017/4/27/Rails-5-1-final/
======
conorh
I love the way Rails does new releases, always some good features in there.
Been working with 5.1 since the initial rcs and using the Capybara, encrypted
secrets and webpack integration - all have been working well.

------
pacuna
I was at the RailsConf when they announced the official release. People were
so excited about. Probably one of the most enthusiastic communities out there.

